# Front Lip Retrofit



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking to do a front lip retrofit on my car. I like the Gold Coast Kit, but it is too expensive and I want something different. I was wanting to perform a retrofit, but the problem is finding a lip that has the same shape as the CC's front bumper.

Has anyone done this on a CC? If not, maybe I will go to the junkyard and see what I can find. :beer:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Retrofit to.... what ? I don't get it.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Seems the cupra lip can fit just about anything with some modding and look good.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Examples:

Honda Civic lip on a Ford Focus: http://www.focusfanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207343

Custom Fiberglass lip on a CC: http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1212_2010_volkswagen_passat_cc/photo_02.html


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christ, the guy with the focus could have started with alloys or at least hubcaps.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Examples:
> 
> Honda Civic lip on a Ford Focus: http://www.focusfanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207343
> 
> Custom Fiberglass lip on a CC: http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1212_2010_volkswagen_passat_cc/photo_02.html


I was considering making a "R-Line +" lip for about 15 minutes, then lost interest in that due to lack of time to spend on it..

My thoughts were to buy the blue foam board from Lowes or Home depot, hotglue them together to get the desired thickness, then start cutting away the shape, use bodyfiller , sand smooth, coat with a release agent, then use carbon fiber instead of fiberglas...

Take that idea and run with it, notamechanic!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Will22 said:


> Christ, the guy with the focus could have started with alloys or at least hubcaps.


Agree, that ford is looking terrible.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=330917327347


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=330917327347


im wondering if this would actually look good or not?

also not trying to thread jack, but has anyone tried out the rear window spoiler for the cc?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAINTED-SPO...357&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=4&sd=271185376678&


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

mEed said:


> im wondering if this would actually look good or not?
> 
> also not trying to thread jack, but has anyone tried out the rear window spoiler for the cc?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAINTED-SPO...357&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=4&sd=271185376678&


I think it would look good epically on a lighter car if you had it black to match the bit on the top of the boot/trunk lid. Also help people who want to paint their roof black as it would help the colour blend in with the back window.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I was considering making a "R-Line +" lip for about 15 minutes, then lost interest in that due to lack of time to spend on it..
> 
> My thoughts were to buy the blue foam board from Lowes or Home depot, hotglue them together to get the desired thickness, then start cutting away the shape, use bodyfiller , sand smooth, coat with a release agent, then use carbon fiber instead of fiberglas...
> 
> Take that idea and run with it, notamechanic!


The problem is that I'm not going to spend all that time making something that my lowness will destroy on the first drive. lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> The problem is that I'm not going to spend all that time making something that my lowness will destroy on the first drive. lol


I understand that. I meant take the same steps to make a one off splitter. That way, if you do break it, you have the mold to make another one already on hand.


----------



## BeerLee (Jul 8, 2012)

How about this one?

http://www.concept-rs.com/18-vw-passat-cc-05-pre-facelift-front-splitter-abs-plastic.html


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BeerLee said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.concept-rs.com/18-vw-passat-cc-05-pre-facelift-front-splitter-abs-plastic.html


that actually looks decent! oh my!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Rlinetexas said:


> Agree, that ford is looking terrible.


Yes, that is definitely one Utt Bugly looking Ford.


----------



## BeerLee (Jul 8, 2012)

mEed said:


> that actually looks decent! oh my!


Already ordered one for me :beer:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BeerLee said:


> Already ordered one for me :beer:


pics when it arrives and when you install it please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

BeerLee said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.concept-rs.com/18-vw-passat-cc-05-pre-facelift-front-splitter-abs-plastic.html


That does look very nice but 169 GBP is a little too much for the part being all plastic. Hopefully, someone makes the "cheap" version of that


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=330917327347


I bought that one and also side skirts from them also.... I put few pics on on primer stage. I'll post it up once painted and put on my cc.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

520 shipped for all three. front sides and rear
the other guy doesnt have anything available for a cc

thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/09-12-CC-R-...lkswagen|Model:CC&hash=item58a3b8edae&vxp=mtr


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

:wave:
I have a broken OEM CC front lip. If anyone is interested you could pay for shipping and something for the lip and I'll send it your way to start your modding.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


> :wave:
> I have a broken OEM CC front lip. If anyone is interested you could pay for shipping and something for the lip and I'll send it your way to start your modding.


oO im very interested, ill pm u


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

So, I have a theory.

The 2013 Chevy Malibu comes with a lower deflector, and the front bumper shape of the Malibu is similar to that of the CC.


















I'm thinking we could make it fit with a little bit of fab work.

That's exactly what I'm looking for, even at 24" FTG my front bumper still looks sky high. I think this should close the gap a little.










Thoughts?


----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

It would be cheaper to fab one up of your own, wouldn't it? Make a mold, then once your lowness destroys it, you can make another in no time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I ordered the Malibu lip on Tuesday and it got here today. Going to get it mounted Saturday or Sunday. It's made out of a flexible rubber so it should hold up pretty well to abuse too.


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

notamechanic keep us posted Im on the hunt for a little add on for my lip as well!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

ever considered EZ LIP? I remember some guy did it on his 2013 cc a while ago...pretty subtle


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

ciki said:


> 520 shipped for all three. front sides and rear
> the other guy doesnt have anything available for a cc
> 
> thoughts?
> ...


That looks freaking awesome. 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

I did the ezlip deal from ebay...it is perfect!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

talja10 said:


> That looks freaking awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


 
I bought this diffuser and just painted it today, I should have it on this week sometime. I had a custom dual CBE done on my 2.0 last week. I am switching out the tips & diffuser to new ones to fit this diffuser without needing to cut it



[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I bought this diffuser and just painted it today, I should have it on this week sometime. I had a custom dual CBE done on my 2.0 last week. I am switching out the tips & diffuser to new ones to fit this diffuser without needing to cut it


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Iv got the same diffuser (just received it last night) from ebay and im doing custom cat back too but i was wondering how it will fit (the diffuser) did u have any issues?and how did u take it out (just wanna have an idea before i get down there) mine came painted payed around 140$ shipped


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

kaeo773 said:


> I bought this diffuser and just painted it today, I should have it on this week sometime. I had a custom dual CBE done on my 2.0 last week. I am switching out the tips & diffuser to new ones to fit this diffuser without needing to cut it


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Btw u should have bought the diffuser first and than do the custom exhaust but i see u r like me cant wait for the goodies 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

I did the ez lip. Works great. I sprayed on a couple coats of clear prior to installing.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

BiGWAM said:


> I did the ez lip. Works great. I sprayed on a couple coats of clear prior to installing.


Shoot some more pic like on the side and closer.how did hook up?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to see pictures of that as well


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

As requested. It attaches with 3M automotive tape. Super easy and easy to remove if you want.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

kaeo773 said:


> I bought this diffuser and just painted it today, I should have it on this week sometime. I had a custom dual CBE done on my 2.0 last week. I am switching out the tips & diffuser to new ones to fit this diffuser without needing to cut it


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

That really does look great, however.....................

I believe quad oval tips, turned slightly to match the outer taillight ovals, would look even better.
The whole design might flow a bit more smoothly.

JMHO, of course. Again, it really will turn heads. Makes your CC look like a true, high end, luxury Sedan.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

for sure, I was not there when they installed it. They told me they would need to cut more of the diffuser, and push the tips back and to the center. I bought a new style diffuser & different tips to go on this week. I am all about clean lines, so I went in a new direction that would not involve cutting the diffuser.


----------



## HeyRobi (Feb 6, 2008)

BiGWAM said:


> I did the ez lip. Works great. I sprayed on a couple coats of clear prior to installing.


Is that the Ezlip Pro? or just regular EZlip?


----------

